# Time Trials in NY/NJ



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

I saw a few mentioned here, but does anyone know of any time trial events coming next year? Thanks.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

There is a series along Rt. 29, north of Lambertville which is supposed to be nice. Look at NJ race calendar, bikereg.com, use search engine, etc. Many others out there.


----------



## jmfriedman7 (Jan 18, 2006)

*NYC Time Trials*

At least once a year there are time trials at Floyd Bennett Field in Brooklyn...

I expect that details will eventually pop up at the CRCA web site:
www.crca.net


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

www.crca.net they do 2 up alpine climb and they club tt is on long meadow tuxedo, ny

here's long meadow except this one i did w/btcnj, they start in a different spot the crca, check http://pelotoneast.com now and again for details of the entire nj tt series


long meadow
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/16489701

alpine
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/8987053


----------



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

They have also done a bear mountain time trial for a couple years

I am surprised that there aren't more time trials in this area seems like a great way to race as a privateer

oh add this one

http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?eventid=9956


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

here's a bike race calender 

http://www.wantagetwp.com/njbrc/

has both road & mtb


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Dan0930 said:


> They have also done a bear mountain time trial for a couple years
> 
> I am surprised that there aren't more time trials in this area seems like a great way to race as a privateer
> 
> ...


I've lived here since last May. It seems like the only racing people care about is Crits. Before I relocated I was going to get into time trials & hill climbs. This is the year I start, but feel that I still may have to go back down to VA for thier hill climb race (Wintergreen Ascent).

Someone last night in fact told me the last couple years they've had TTs up on Bear Mountain aside from the road race.

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

some local clubs have TT seems to be more of a low key thing around here. Wish there was a bigger TT scene. I think it would be more fun


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*let's start a movement!!!*



Dan0930 said:


> some local clubs have TT seems to be more of a low key thing around here. Wish there was a bigger TT scene. I think it would be more fun


We should start a movement to get more of a time trial scene out here...
Of course, I've only lived here since May 2009 and am not sure if I know enough "right people" to make it happen. :idea: 

But in all seriousness, I've wondered if people get tired crits as that seems to be the only show in town. Kind of funny, really, I'll ask: "What are some good tt's to compete in", and the almost _universal_ response is: "Why would you wanna time trial?"


----------



## fasteddy (Sep 22, 2005)

It's only January and already NJBA has a dozen TT's on their calender, with more to come as the season starts. They also listed a few hill climbs.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

check out

http://pelotoneast.com/


----------



## Voytek (Mar 1, 2010)

There's the Sandy Hook time trial coming in 2 weeks, http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?EventID=10513

and then there's 10 more in jersey alone put on by that same organization


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

Voytek said:


> There's the Sandy Hook time trial coming in 2 weeks, http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?EventID=10513
> 
> and then there's 10 more in jersey alone put on by that same organization


eh... 7 miles. You could come to Philly every Saturday starting April 1st and do the 8.5 mile West River TT for free. http://phillybikeracing.com/?page_id=42
Somewhere between 20 and 40+ riders, some wicked fast pros, some newbies and even a one or two aspiring young racers (kids). I do it every free Saturday in the summer.


----------

